# Costco Knife Set Deal



## bmudd14474 (May 30, 2020)

Saw this today and figured id share it with you all. This set is $79.99



			https://www.costco.com/cangshan-s-series-7-piece-bbq-knife-set.product.100485534.html
		









Looks like a nice set if your looking.


----------



## Smkryng (May 30, 2020)

Looks like it has some decent reviews


----------



## bigfurmn (May 30, 2020)

Looks like a nice set. Might have to make friends with a Costco member.


----------



## Chasdev (May 31, 2020)

Heck, become a member (and don't forget to buy a vac sealer and large freezer)!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2020)

If I didn’t have a kitchen full of knives already, I’d jump all over that!
Hope some of the guys take advantage of that!
Al


----------

